# Network Manager



## nesrail (Mar 4, 2009)

I just install freebsdFreeBSD for the first time ever. First of all, Nice software. I use x11/gnome3 but I need a network manager, just like there is for example, Ubuntu or debian.

Is there anything like "wicd" or "network-manager" for FreeBSD and maybe a guide how to install it????


----------



## trev (Mar 5, 2009)

nesrail said:
			
		

> I need a network manager



Why? What does it do?


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 5, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> Why? What does it do?



It shows you a list of available wifi connections. Then you select one, enter the password, and you're good to go. It's great for laptops, when you need to connect to a different wifi all the time. Even for a single wifi connection a GUI can be rather convenient for those not steeped in the ifconfig arcana.


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 5, 2009)

you might want to just download the source packages at packages.ubuntu.com (this applies for both networkmanager and wicd) and try to see if they build (dunno how linux-centric these things are since I don't run them in the NetBSD side of my current dualboot setup).


----------



## estrabd (Mar 5, 2009)

I use wicd on ununtu, but I want to go back to freebsd.....let us kow how it works out


----------



## leo2501 (May 30, 2009)

does it compile under freebsd? the only thing is holding me from trying freebsd is wicd, i use a netbook so i need a way to easily switch networks, maybe there's a CLI alternative


----------



## richardpl (May 30, 2009)

PC-BSD comes with its own version of NetworkManager


----------



## Oko (May 30, 2009)

leo2501 said:
			
		

> does it compile under freebsd? the only thing is holding me from trying freebsd is wicd, i use a netbook so i need a way to easily switch networks, maybe there's a CLI alternative


man ifconfig

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## phoenix (May 31, 2009)

Using wpa_supplicant, you don't need any kind of graphical wireless management tool (so long as all the networks are DHCP).  Put *ifconfig_int0="DHCP WPA"* into /etc/rc.conf, then put all the details for all the networks you'll connect to in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.  Done.  

When you are within range of one of the listed networks, wpa_supplicant will automatically connect to, and dhclient will be run, and you'll be connected.

If you need to manually set the IP for a network, use ifconfig.  wpa_supplicant will still connect automatically.

Supports no encryption, WEP, and WPA.

(Another reason I really dislike NetworkManager is that it doesn't work with FreeBSD's rc.conf and wpa_supplicant setup -- or any of the text config file setups for any of the OSes that NetworkManager runs on.)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2009)

In case you're wondering about NetworkManager:


> Port NetworkManager to FreeBSD. This will require someone with C programming experience, and a good knowledge of wireless networking in FreeBSD. Additionally, this will require some FreeBSD userland changes especially to ifconfig.


http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/volunteer.html


----------



## grocha (Aug 26, 2009)

Found this info in wiki:



> I am Nikhil Bysani, a junior at University of Illinois at Urbana - Champaign. For Google Sumer of Code, I will port Netowork Manager to FreeBSD. Network Manager controls and manages network devices and settings, such as ethernet and wireless. I will port over the base system, and hopefully apply the patches upstream.
> 
> A timeline:
> 
> ...





Maybe anybody know's what is the status with this one?


----------



## TzunTzai (Aug 28, 2009)

Just googled it... can't find any updates.


----------



## rhyous (Dec 7, 2010)

*WPG_GUI Works*

Hey,

I had this post bookmarked as I was looking for a solution too. I just found wpa_gui in ports and got it working.
FreeBSD Wireless â€“ Configuring a wireless interface on FreeBSD 8.1

I would still be nice to have one that integrates with KDE.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 7, 2010)

rhyous said:
			
		

> I would still be nice to have one that integrates with KDE.


LOL, wpa_gui is written in QT mate (which is used by KDE) ;p

There is also one that uses GTK2 in the ports, but I do not remember its name.

Also, if You need KDE integration, then try PC-BSD, it comes with 'their' wireless manager in KDE.


----------



## grigorovl (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to resurrect an old topic, but in case people are still wondering, there is a port of a GTK wireless networks manager: net-mgmt/wifimgr

It's in a pretty obvious place, too. I wonder how people don't see it.


----------



## rhyous (Oct 4, 2011)

It is never too late to add a good answer to the question.


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 16, 2015)

grigorovl said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old topic, but in case people are still wondering, there is a port of a GTK wireless networks manager: net-mgmt/wifimgr
> 
> It's in a pretty obvious place, too. I wonder how people don't see it.



I am new to BSD. I installed net-mgmt/wifimgr and also tried net/wpa_gui. Yes, these work, but how to you integrate them into Gnome 3? Network Manager has an applet for all desktops called nm-applet (in Linux).  Does FreeBSD have an equivalent applet?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 3, 2015)

Bob Wright said:


> I am new to BSD. I installed net-mgmt/wifimgr and also tried net/wpa_gui. Yes, these work, but how to you integrate them into Gnome 3? Network Manager has an applet for all desktops called nm-applet (in Linux).  Does FreeBSD have an equivalent applet?


There are various panel schemes with icons depending on your desktop environment.. But such a net-mgmt/wifimgr network widget does not exist. You simply need to call it up via the Gnome3 menu. You could also create a desktop shortcut.


----------

